# Sales on Amazon.com = yeah or nay?



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Is anyone selling on amazon here? How do your sales compare to ebay and other auction sites? Craigs list here in our area is simply not worth the time spend, fleamarket sales barely make the booth rents, and I really don't want to go back to ebay...

Positives, negatives, cost effectiveness of fees, everything that you like or dislike with selling on Amazon.com.


----------



## Gary in AL (Jul 8, 2002)

We have been selling on Amazon for about a year. That being said we do it for advertisement/sales in that order for our website. We sell digestive products; enzymes, prebiotic and then enzymes to help clear out your arteries (may I say the best). 
The fees are, in my opinion, are very high but we can make some money and get advertisement too.
Unless you pay a monthly fee on top of the sales fees you cannot advertise your website on Amazon. So, when we mail the product we give the customer a notice about our site on the packing slip.
Hope this helps,
Gary


----------



## lmnde (Sep 25, 2006)

Gary, thanks for sharing! I noticed the fees to be quite considerable, but am willing to deal with that, if the sales volume makes it worth my time. 

Is anybody else here selling on Amazon?


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I sell on Amazon, but it's only because that's really the best place to sell single books, IMO. I would never try to sell ONLY on Amazon, though. Their fees are exorbitant!


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Amazon is for your higher priced items. People go there for the ease of buying, and yes, they charge 15%. I mostly sell CD's and some DVD's, but it is not easy to make a lot of money.

However, I realized last year that the old style gas can spouts were banned by the EPA, so I bought as many as I could afford. Now I sell them for $75+ each on Amazon. People may not like it, but that is supply and demand.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00004X14F/?seller=AW44LQD5FAFYN


----------

